# Collecting Positive Stories About a Better Life in Mexico



## ASL

Hi. I'm working on a book and am looking for a few more contributors to tell their stories.

Since I have moved to Mexico, I have heard wonderful and miraculous stories about people who have healed physically, emotionally, and/or spiritually. I myself moved here after a series of tragedies and have found tremendous healing and peace here.

I've collected stories about people getting off medication, being able to walk again, emotionally healing after divorce, death, and domestic violence, I've talked with people who have found spiritual peace, etc. There is room for several more.

I think these are important and inspirational stories and would like to share them.

Pseudonums will be used, and your location in Mexico will be kept private so privacy is completely assured. 

This will be my third book. One is on Amazon, and one is coming out shortly. This project will be an ebook first and go to print later. With all the negative press about Mexico, I wanted to share something positive about lives lived and enjoyed in this country we have adopted as "home."

Your story can be shared several ways: you can write it yourself (500-1500 words), we can Skype so I can take notes, or if you live in the Lake Chapala area, I can meet with you and have an interview.

Please feel free to PM me or email mexicostories at earthlink dot net.

Thank you. I look forward to hearing your story.


----------

